# Rooted, need help udating but I've...



## Cyberchipz (Jul 21, 2012)

I have a shadow rooted using Cyagenomods bootstrap. Running Motorola's .605 version and GB. I want to update; but, don't know how or what do do about having removed the bloatware, and renamed a root file (I guess I'll have to research it again) which prevented the constant reminders to update the .605 to the next version.

My understanding is that I need to restore back to having the bloatware, and a couple of other things; but, I haven't found (or I don't know the right things to look for) anyone describing my situation.

Any help? I'm new to the forum; but, I'm an IT, and have developed in Windows forever. I have been dabbling with Linux; but, switching over has been rough; but, I'm learning. What else do you need to know about my device and its current condition. I think I have a rom backup from before I removed the root required bloatware; but, some of it removed without root, and I removed that too. I have _not_ removed the original restore information contained in the factory reset. But, I've heard there are SU problems if I choose that path. So, I'm hoping there's a path I can take with the already rooted phone.

You could presume a high level of technological expertise, a capacity for a high learning curve, and an ultimate desire to develop apps for Android.

So, as us old timers always say... thanks in advance for _any_ help you can give...


----------



## TwinShadow (Oct 17, 2011)

CyanogenMod, to my knowledge, doesn't have a bootstrap. They develop ROMs for various phones. Now, the only other thing I don't know is what you want to update to. 621? Or something else? I assume 621 basing on the post, but I may be wrong.

Just in the event it is, and you want to remove the bloatware and have root access, I suggest you have a look at this topic: IMPORTANT Information Regarding .621 System Update!. That topic has all the info you need to root 621. Flashing ROMs will remain the same as any other method done. Only that Blur-based ROMs are known to have kinks without a few modifications to work correctly on the 621 kernel. I've not heard any problems using 2nd-init ROMs like CM7 or any of the AOSP builds.


----------

